# adopt my pigeons



## Laura K Lohr (Nov 13, 2012)

my HOA has evicted my 6 beloved pigeons, birds & aviary. Please help
Only have 10 days.


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

your location and what kind of pigeons will help.


----------



## Laura K Lohr (Nov 13, 2012)

My location is 31st ave & northern phx, I have the following
1 m marbled white beautiful 
1 f all white
1 m white & brown
2 m all brown
1f all black
I have been told they are German owl pigeons
Thank you for your reply.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

We need to know the city and state.... I imagine you won't have any trouble placing these birds in a good home...


----------

